# Cec code



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Donniep1234 said:


> Can the ampacity of a 8/3 wire teck 90 copper be determined from tables 1-4 or is it found in a different section of the Cec codebook


Are you an electrician?


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Table 1 and 2 are for copper; 3 and 4 aluminum - so the answer to your question is yes and no. When in doubt, buy a code book or consult the cable manufacturer.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Kevin said:


> Are you an electrician?


i am fairly sure he is in school, and obviously not an electrician


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Donniep1234 said:


> Can the ampacity of a 8/3 wire teck 90 copper be determined from tables 1-4 or is it found in a different section of the Cec codebook


As I said before, we are willing to guide/direct you on complex questions.
Don't waste our time on basic stuff you can very easily figure out for yourself. Your instructors are not going to ask you to answer questions which are beyond the material they have taught.
We're not your mom.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Donniep1234 said:


> Can the ampacity of a 8/3 wire teck 90 copper be determined from tables 1-4 or is it found in a different section of the Cec codebook


the whole point of you answering these questions is to make you familiar with how to look things up in the code
one day you may need to know the ampacity of 700MCM so you can do a job
you wont be able to come back and ask us every time you start to run a circuit on every job
*learn what they are trying to teach you
this is the point of going to school*


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

ampacity is one of the most basic things you need to learn to do any thing electrical
dont cheat on the home work
_dont cheat yourself_ ,,, you will regret it


----------



## Donniep1234 (11 mo ago)

Kevin said:


> Are you an electrician?


An Apprentice


----------



## Donniep1234 (11 mo ago)

wcord said:


> As I said before, we are willing to guide/direct you on complex questions.
> Don't waste our time on basic stuff you can very easily figure out for yourself. Your instructors are not going to ask you to answer questions which are beyond the material they have taught.
> We're not your mom.


Okay let’s relax a bit just asking if I’m doing it correctly don’t waste my time giving me a useless answer right on though


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

post #3 is a big hint


----------



## Donniep1234 (11 mo ago)

H.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

we are not mad ... i promise
but we are trying to help you learn some very basic stuff that you will need from now on


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Donniep1234 said:


> Never said you were. Don’t have to be smart about it not sure why ur making this a big deal, it’s a simple question I wasn’t even looking for an answer by you just looking to see if I’m in the right direction but be mad that’s okay it’s a post you can choose not to answer no problem brother.


post #3 is a big hint


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Donniep1234 said:


> Can the ampacity of a 8/3 wire teck 90 copper be determined from tables 1-4 or is it found in a different section of the Cec codebook


If you're asking because it's teck cable, take a look at 4-004 1)a) and also 2)a)

_Edit to add_ ...
I see your other thread was locked. You posted in 2 different sections, 2 different topics, but they both had the same thread name "CEC Code"

Try to give a thread name relative to what you're asking, and also ....

I know a really handsome electrician on here said you'd be best to post CEC specific questions in the "Canadian Electrical Forum"

This one ---> Canadian Electrical Forum


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

For your other temperature question, Table 5A temperatures are MAX values.

If you had a temp of 51˚C , then you can't use the 50˚ rating, you have to go the next temp rating up.


----------

